# whats it cost to get started



## blood trail (Oct 11, 2011)

i love to shoot any thing and every thing i can w/ my bow and bowfishing is something that has always got my intrest what all would i need and what would it run (money) to get started in bowfishing is there and laws on when or where u can and cant do it much obliged


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2011)

Bow price depends on which one
Good reel $50 arrow $20(should get at least 2) rest $10+ line $10+ reel seat $15+
Boat, generator, deck, power for bowfishing(fan rig,kicker rig,troller) lights $150+ 
Can get expensive unless your doing it from the bank.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

Not much if you shoot in the daytime and already have a boat. (yes, believe it or not, you can bowfish in the daytime.)


----------



## castandblast (Oct 11, 2011)

what is this daytime bowfishing you speak of? 

Im going to try and do some more of that this year, its been a while.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2011)

castandblast said:


> what is this daytime bowfishing you speak of?
> 
> Im going to try and do some more of that this year, its been a while.



Haven't tried the daytime stuff, too much fun under the lights to stay up in the daylight heat. LOL.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

castandblast said:


> what is this daytime bowfishing you speak of?
> 
> Im going to try and do some more of that this year, its been a while.



 Here's about as cheap as you can get. i even made the durn bow.


----------



## JpEater (Oct 11, 2011)

Cost me about 30 thousand for the boat, generator, and all other associated equipment needed.


----------



## castandblast (Oct 11, 2011)

so thats what a bowfishing bow sounds like when you shoot? I haven't heard one in years...


----------



## Michael (Oct 11, 2011)

JpEater said:


> Cost me about 30 thousand for the boat, generator, and all other associated equipment needed.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 12, 2011)

We shoot on the hill here in the spring time and actually do really well with carp. I shoot out of a 17 foot bass tracker with two spot lights and a trollin motor, mind you we dont kill as many as those who put 20k plus into their rigs but its still plenty enough to get you hooked. Plus without all that loud generator noise we get up on alot of bigger flatheads that those boats never can get close enough to


----------



## huntmore (Oct 12, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks we would do better if you and matt could shoot as good as Josh,me and thomas. Plus all that drinking youall do makes it even harder.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 16, 2011)

I have always heard that you shoot better with a few in you


----------



## huntmore (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea, to bad the fish I shoot are already in the boat! That is why you shouldn't drink.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 17, 2011)

In that case i'll remember to distance you from the BL's next time we shoot together


----------



## huntmore (Oct 21, 2011)

Wait a minute no need to get that mean!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 27, 2011)

i cant hit a thing with out a little aiming juice...


----------



## huntmore (Oct 28, 2011)

Calms my nerves trouble is some times I get to calm.


----------



## sean777 (Nov 21, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's about as cheap as you can get. i even made the durn bow.



Great clip


----------



## ACguy (Dec 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's about as cheap as you can get. i even made the durn bow.



Nice video. 
Seems like night time hunting would be a lot easier . I hardly ever see fish big enough to shot with a bow during the day.

What's the fan on the boat for?


----------

